# Need vday advice from the boys



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

My boy has been super stressed out and I want to do something really nice for him this vday.
Here's the catch: we agreed not to buy each other anything.I know I can do the whole lingerie and naughty girl thing, which I'm sure I will as soon as I figure out which one I wanna buy. lol. but I wanna do something else too.

What are some good ideas or some awesome things your gf's or exs did for you?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

69 it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

^^totally agree^^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

also agree ^^^^ sex costs nothing and satisfys for at least 10 minutes which is longer than any other gift did


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

69 happens without question, almost everynight, I wanna give him something out of the ordinary



RedneckR0nin said:


> also agree ^^^^ sex costs nothing and satisfys for at least 10 minutes which is longer than any other gift did


10 minutes?!?!?!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Strap one on then,Surprise honey!!!!!Would make for a memorable Vday fer sure








10 minutes *after* sex is done geeez what kind of stamina do you think I lack


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

You had my worried for your girl for a bit r0nin. lol
__________________________________________________________

I agree that something sexual will probably be best, and cheapest.
but heres the lingerie im thinking about buying really need some help im super indecisive and no one else has been any help

1









2








with









3









4








with









or 5









whaddya think?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

10 mins... RNR ur a machine!!!

I like 4 with the black undies.. Love a girl in black lingerie..


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I like #4 also, and its actually reversible, the pick inset pic is the other side
#2 is reversible also


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Give him a Hot Carl!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lick his butthole


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Or better yett bring another girl in on the deal?!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol. ewww. i rather let him give me a walrus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I would reccomend this combination:


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you really think you were gonna get some intelligent advice KRB LOLOL!! This is a site full of perverts!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Or better yett bring another girl in on the deal?!


been thinking about that actually but my regular 3rd got the nasties and I HAVE to know a girl is clean to bring her in.
i love my gina too much to put it at risk.

and the butthole thing, it would have to be shaved. lol


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Did you really think you were gonna get some intelligent advice KRB LOLOL!! This is a site full of perverts!


She is just like the rest of us


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> Did you really think you were gonna get some intelligent advice KRB LOLOL!! This is a site full of perverts!


perverted is what I'm looking for, poop is not. lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ah thank you urban dictionary, lol.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> ah thank you urban dictionary, lol.


x2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i can't really tell which one i like of the lingerie you posted..try some on and post pictures..then i'll tell you my honest opinion..no seriously...i will..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> ah thank you urban dictionary, lol.


x2
[/quote]
x3
I thought that was a poutine...


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm telling you. lick his butthole. make him shave it, or whatever, but fuckin lick his butthole.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

This f*cking thread is soooo classic. oh my god. im laughing so hard.

I say you should bring out the gag ball and whip and then lick his butthole.

Actually while he is in Missinary slide a finger ot two in his butt.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

lick his butthole and then shove two fingers in it. After that, let him hit it in the stink.

I bet that would be special


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lmao..now i know why most of you guys are lonely and constantly on pfury..


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

have him wake up to you giving him a bj !!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

blumpkin


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

^nice


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Milk his prostate!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You guys are a bunch of window licker's.

Just plan a nice night.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> i'm telling you. lick his butthole. make him shave it, or whatever, but fuckin lick his butthole.


i missed this before. 
i would NOT let a girl lick my butthole. not once, not never.
only thing that goes close to my butthole is soap, TP, or a towel.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't talk, steak and blowjob.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Don't talk, steak and blowjob.


or make sudden eye contact.









But f you really want him to be happy dance for him. Rent a strippers pole nd just go all out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i'm telling you. lick his butthole. make him shave it, or whatever, but fuckin lick his butthole.


i missed this before. 
i would NOT let a girl lick my butthole. not once, not never.
only thing that goes close to my butthole is soap, TP, or a towel.
[/quote]

Amen brother.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you really really want to make him happy.......get him another girl he can screw. You know he is thinking........."one vagina for the rest of my life" like most guys.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Half of you people are f*cking homos! Why the hell do you want it in your bum.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

thePACK said:


> lmao..now i know why most of you guys are lonely and constantly on pfury..


Hahahahaha love the icon!!!

Actually, let him give you a canadian goose. If you dont know what it means, look it up on urban dictionary.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Nothing beats a long nice Massage after any type of sex. Try that.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

try the french braid on him


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> lmao..now i know why most of you guys are lonely and constantly on pfury..


Hahahahaha love the icon!!!

Actually, let him give you a canadian goose. If you dont know what it means, look it up on urban dictionary.
[/quote]








who the hell thinks of this stuff










im pretty sure i couldnt poop while in mid air. 
guess maybe if i had just drank coffee.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

In all honesty....do you let him throw it in your ass? If not do it. It will suck for you but he will be on cloud 9! It is like a treat for us as long as it is not all beat up already!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick G said:


> lmao..now i know why most of you guys are lonely and constantly on pfury..


Hahahahaha love the icon!!!

Actually, let him give you a canadian goose. If you dont know what it means, look it up on urban dictionary.
[/quote]








who the hell thinks of this stuff










im pretty sure i couldnt poop while in mid air. 
guess maybe if i had just drank coffee.
[/quote]

Hahahaha, I knew someone would look it up. I lost it when I first heard of it. Look it up people CANADIAN GOOSE!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow ...
thats about all i can say is wow ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> In all honesty....do you let him throw it in your ass? If not do it. It will suck for you but he will be on cloud 9! It is like a treat for us as long as it is not all beat up already!


FTW

It doesn't get more special than that. "Butt" if that doesn't work for ya then I say let him pull out the video camera so he feels like a porn star, then he can brag about it to his buddies.

Not to sound ghey but v-day is more about the women I think. That being said why don't you play with him a little first. Pull out a strap-on and scare the sh*t out of him :laugh:


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Did the OP get scared off by you guys?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

IDB FTW!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> 69 it.


Disagree, 69 will stress him out more. A blumpkin should do the trick imo.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Make a 2 girls 1 cup video w/ a friend


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My wife made me a "gift book" one time, and believe me........I used All the coupons in that book too.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just looked up Canadian Goose! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
Who thinks of this sh*t.

Canadian Goose
You lay a girl down in the middle of the floor naked. you proceed to take a running start diving over her and shitting on her in mid-air. For full effect make a honking sound.

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha isnt that the funniest phrase ever! LOL!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I just looked up Canadian Goose! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
> Who thinks of this sh*t.
> 
> Canadian Goose
> ...


Fucken eh! Give him one of those


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

twice now I've had a cold sore at the same time as my p word sooo, the butt isnt so special. lol
and he likes a little stimulation, hes not one for penetration though, so thats out.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Go dominatrix on him! Wear the black outfit, tie him down and go to town!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

go ahead and try on lingerie and take pics then you can post them here for us to judge...don't worry, i'll wait...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

dress up as a nurse or schoolgirl.

you may be thinking too much about this...anything that ends in him cumming is gonna work......


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

He doesnt like to be tied up







so that wont work

I think I may have a little girly lined up for it though, maybe, we'll see how that goes.

and as for pictures im ordering my lingerie off of amazon so just let me know which ones you guys think would be best for know, and maybe I'll give some ppl access to my privvy journal for some of the shots we get in during the night.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Inviting friends into the bedroom is good for fantasy, but can really f*ck up the relationship..... Just ask my ex-wife. As long as you think your relationship is solid enough, go for it and have fun!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

well, shes not really a friend per se, and she wouldnt be sticking around. thats already understood. shes there for a reason, when its done, its her time to leave, if shes needed again. I'll call her, not the other way around. ground rules work wonders in these situations







and besides if our relationship isnt strong enough to handle it after what we've been through. It's not worth sticking in anyways


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i'd vote for 4 without the bow.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> well, shes not really a friend per se, and she wouldnt be sticking around. thats already understood. shes there for a reason, when its done, its her time to leave, if shes needed again. I'll call her, not the other way around. ground rules work wonders in these situations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I suggest the double BJ then?
And maybe matching outfits?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> well, shes not really a friend per se, and she wouldnt be sticking around. thats already understood. shes there for a reason, when its done, its her time to leave, if shes needed again. I'll call her, not the other way around. ground rules work wonders in these situations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea !
I also like outfits number 2 and 4.

1) Take him to a restaurant and buy him a large steak.
2) Buy him a few beers.
3) Take him to a strip club and pay him a dance ( i dunno if contact dances are allowed where you live..) 
4) Buy him more beers
5) Tell him that seeing other girls made you horny and that you'd love to go down on a girl for him.. and that he could join in the fun !
6) Surprise him with the other girl at home
7) Record the whole thing on tape for him to keep 
8) Drink more beers.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Will you need a camera man??


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> well, shes not really a friend per se, and she wouldnt be sticking around. thats already understood. shes there for a reason, when its done, its her time to leave, if shes needed again. I'll call her, not the other way around. ground rules work wonders in these situations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea !
I also like outfits number 2 and 4.

1) Take him to a restaurant and buy him a large steak.
2) Buy him a few beers.
3) Take him to a strip club and pay him a dance ( i dunno if contact dances are allowed where you live..) 
4) Buy him more beers
5) Tell him that seeing other girls made you horny and that you'd love to go down on a girl for him.. and that he could join in the fun !
6) Surprise him with the other girl at home
7) Record the whole thing on tape for him to keep 
8) Drink more beers.
[/quote]

i teared up reading that. beautiful. f*cking beautiful.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! how did I miss this thread?!?!?

"lick his butthole".... LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hahah, you're awesome and he is lucky to have you! don't forget to make the room look really nice with good lighting. maybe a bunch of candles to set the mood.

also, set up a webcam and post the site


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> hahah, you're awesome and he is lucky to have you! don't forget to make the room look really nice with good lighting. maybe a bunch of candles to set the mood.
> 
> also, set up a webcam and post the site


i was gonna post akin to this: step 9)he posts it online


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you're like most women and he's like most men, just shut up for about 30 minutes and give him some peace and quiet. I'll bet that's something he'd really like.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you're like most women and he's like most men, just shut up for about 30 minutes and give him some peace and quiet. I'll bet that's something he'd really like.


LOL


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

MOON, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL. LOL. BUT I CAN MAKE A BETTER STEAK THAN ANY RESTARAUNT IN TOWN, PLUS MY UNCLES GROWS PRIZE WINNING BLACK ANGUS CATTLE SO I HAVE THE HOOKUP ON MEAT.

GAME, THANKS DUDE. HE KNOWS HES GOT IT GOOD, AND i DO TOO









BAWB2U, IM NOT ANYTHING LIKE A NORMAL WOMAN. JUST ONE OF THE GUYS, WITH TITS AND A GINA LOL


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> MOON, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL. LOL. BUT I CAN MAKE A BETTER STEAK THAN ANY RESTARAUNT IN TOWN, PLUS MY UNCLES GROWS PRIZE WINNING BLACK ANGUS CATTLE SO I HAVE THE HOOKUP ON MEAT.
> 
> GAME, THANKS DUDE. HE KNOWS HES GOT IT GOOD, AND i DO TOO
> 
> ...


so how serious are you guys? because if it doesn't work out, you might be my dream woman.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Let him throw you into some pins. Midget bowling FTW!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diiirrrt...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry but someone needs to do it...


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL ITS ALL GOOD I WAS WAITING FIR SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO COME UP.

AND TO BE TOTALLY HONEST, I WOULD HAVE TO BE SHITFACED TO LICK IT


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]

SURE, WHY NOT

............

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! LICKING SOMEONES CLEAN FRESHLY SHAVEN BUTTHOLE IS A FAR
CRY FROM LETTING SOMEONE sh*t ON YOUR CHEST. THATS TERRIBLE.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't know how serious this thread is anymore, but if you really wanted to do something nice for your boyfriend without spending money and without doing some crazy freaky sh*t that seems like a good idea at the time, you could always just let him relax for a day and do some things that he likes to do.

my ex was a broke ass college student and she used to feel guilty sometimes because i always paid for everything and did nice things for her but she didn't have the money to buy me stuff, so every once in a while, she would just surprise me with a saturday that was all about things that i like to do... she'd let me sleep in while she made a big breakfast, then she'd let me watch baseball or college football all day (without complaining or asking if we could watch something else), bring me my favorite beer when my mug was empty, and she made plenty of my favorite snack foods throughout the day. i always thought that was a pretty cool thing for her to do, and the only thing she spent money on was the beer.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nick G said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.
[/quote]

f*ck No I would never sh*t on a girl but KRB seems willing to do about anything LOLOL! I would almost rather be sh*t on than have to lick an asshole though!! Just the thought of it makes me gag. If my girl ever asked me to lick her butthole I would kick her ass to the curb. Everyone is different though but it is definitely not my cup of tea! Is anyone here willing to admit they have done it? LOLOL!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> f*ck No I would never sh*t on a girl but KRB seems willing to do about anything LOLOL! I would almost rather be sh*t on than have to lick an asshole though!! Just the thought of it makes me gag. If my girl ever asked me to lick her butthole I would kick her ass to the curb. Everyone is different though but it is definitely not my cup of tea! Is anyone here willing to admit they have done it? LOLOL!


Admit ?? Damn.. I ate my GF's ass, but that was right after the shower. Oral sex is hard to beat !
Though, I'd never want sh*t to be part of my sex life.. NEVER.. not on me nor on my GF !!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.
[/quote]

f*ck No I would never sh*t on a girl but KRB seems willing to do about anything LOLOL! I would almost rather be sh*t on than have to lick an asshole though!! Just the thought of it makes me gag. If my girl ever asked me to lick her butthole I would kick her ass to the curb. Everyone is different though but it is definitely not my cup of tea! Is anyone here willing to admit they have done it? LOLOL!
[/quote]
no i wasnt singling you at all... i was speaking in general terms. 
my roomate in college used to love to lick ass and have his ass licked. Why do i know you ask? he was a very open person... still is actually... if he wasnt one of my best friends i would think he was a total weirdo sometimes.... most of the time actually.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> He doesnt like to be tied up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that caught this??!!

In all honesty Im with Feefa Vday is more for women. I think its really cool that your wanting to do something for him. Every single gf I have had only did something for me on my Bday. I say nice big steak, baked potato dinner, his favorite beer, sit down to a movie and say that you need to go to the bathroom. Have your outfit stashed in there and get it on and come back out. From there its up to ur imagination.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Hai, wanna go get a drink?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I am willing to try quite a number of things at least once, twice to make sure







but if it involves poop/bukkake/or anything else that makes me gag then no way. I know I'm strange, I don't mind it at all, some people do, but everyone has a right to thier own opinions and desires. point blank: I like freaky

A day all about him does sound like an awesome idea, especially with how much he took care of me this past week while I was sick. I think a mixture of that, moon's plan and some freak nasty and the plan is almost completed


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> I am willing to try quite a number of things at least once, twice to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like my plan








I also like the idea of a day dedicated to the other person and the one about a book of coupon (massage, BJ, dinner, etc..). I received a similar book like that a few years back.. and it was just fun to hand out the coupon to my GF when i felt like it !


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> I am willing to try quite a number of things at least once, twice to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok so here's the plan if you really want to let him know you appreciate him.

Youre going to need
candles
1 blind fold
1 black leather mask
Black laced lingerhoweveryouspellit
pair of hand cuffs
1 gag
1 jar of plumbing flux
1 roll of solder
a torch
jumper cables and a battery

Light the candles. 
Turn the light off.
Do a little dance and get him to put the handcuffs on hooked up to the bed.
Blind fold him
Gag him then figure out the rest..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Porn! yaayyyy


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

KrBjostad said:


> I am willing to try quite a number of things at least once, twice to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooooooo.... you arent down for a Canadian Goose????


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol no


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

#2 black corset with the black panties or the last one the pink one are my faves that I would buy. I don't know what to get my bf either.... hmmm..... it is always cool to get new lingerie because you buy something for you and the guy loves it. May do that because I don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

HEY! long time no see number five is like 20$ on amazon.com or gooogle angelique inc and you'll find the main site (same prices)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am around just don't post as much. I may find something at the mall because I like to try things on.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.
[/quote]

Who the f*ck said relationship? If some random freaky girl wants me to sh*t on her chest, I'd say "Do you have some TP?" It's not my chest getting shitted on. Plus it's cleaner than shitting on a public toilet.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

let him piss in your mouth.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KrBjostad said:


> A day all about him does sound like an awesome idea, especially with how much he took care of me this past week while I was sick. I think a mixture of that, moon's plan and some freak nasty and the plan is almost completed


March 14th. Steak and Blowjob day. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=March%2014th


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.
[/quote]

Who the f*ck said relationship? If some random freaky girl wants me to sh*t on her chest, I'd say "Do you have some TP?" It's not my chest getting shitted on. Plus it's cleaner than shitting on a public toilet.
[/quote]

lol f*ck that, you got me beat. I'm a freak but any thing having to do with sh*t and my asshole is where I draw the line.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> A day all about him does sound like an awesome idea, especially with how much he took care of me this past week while I was sick. I think a mixture of that, moon's plan and some freak nasty and the plan is almost completed


March 14th. Steak and Blowjob day. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=March%2014th
[/quote]

I already know all about that.  I made a big banner for it and put it up in school last year.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I'D BE WILLING TO LICK HIS BUTTHOLE SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO SAY VERY SERIOUS. LOL. DONT WORRY THOUGH I HAVE MY DOWNFALLS TOO


I think it was said earlier....ewwwwwwww! If a girl ever tried to lick my ass I would smack her! Is it serious enough for you to let him give you a Canadian Goose? Basically if he asked you if he could poop on your chest would you let him?
[/quote]
would you want to sh*t on a girl? some dudes are into the who degradation thing... it doesnt do much for me. i wouldnt want to be in a relationship where the other person would allow me to sh*t on her.... even if its in the context of intimacy.

i like moonies plan! haha.
[/quote]

Who the f*ck said relationship? If some random freaky girl wants me to sh*t on her chest, I'd say "Do you have some TP?" It's not my chest getting shitted on. Plus it's cleaner than shitting on a public toilet.
[/quote]
she is asking about her boyfriend is she not?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

valentines day?

hmm...ive been going out with my gf for 8 years.

we used to buy eachother crap and do stuff...

now on valentines day i buy her some flowers, take her out for dinner, get hammered, then go pound



blbig50 said:


> lmao..now i know why most of you guys are lonely and constantly on pfury..


Hahahahaha love the icon!!!

Actually, let him give you a *canadian goose. *If you dont know what it means, look it up on urban dictionary.
[/quote]

HAHHAHAHAHA. where the f*ck do you guys hear these terms? im still thinking that hot carls and cleveland steamers are hilarious.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Who the f*ck said relationship? If some random freaky girl wants me to sh*t on her chest, I'd say "Do you have some TP?" It's not my chest getting shitted on. Plus it's cleaner than shitting on a public toilet.


i just giggled like a shrieking schoolgirl reading that.

this thread is classic


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

let him bang u up the dirt pipe then suck his peice for an hour


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> My boy has been super stressed out and I want to do something really nice for him this vday.
> Here's the catch: we agreed not to buy each other anything.I know I can do the whole lingerie and naughty girl thing, which I'm sure I will as soon as I figure out which one I wanna buy. lol. but I wanna do something else too.
> 
> *What are some good ideas or some awesome things your gf's or exs did for you?*


Awesome things she does for me...
Well she leaves me alone sometimes.

When I read about the lingerie/naughty girl thing that "you're sure you'll do" I actually got angry. I can't envision my gf ever doing that for me. At best on vday she will drop the acting like a bitch act and give me a semi-peaceful day to myself.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Central said:


> My boy has been super stressed out and I want to do something really nice for him this vday.
> Here's the catch: we agreed not to buy each other anything.I know I can do the whole lingerie and naughty girl thing, which I'm sure I will as soon as I figure out which one I wanna buy. lol. but I wanna do something else too.
> 
> *What are some good ideas or some awesome things your gf's or exs did for you?*


Awesome things she does for me...
Well she leaves me alone sometimes.

When I read about the lingerie/naughty girl thing that "you're sure you'll do" I actually got angry. I can't envision my gf ever doing that for me. At best on vday *she will drop the acting like a bitch act *and give me a semi-peaceful day to myself.
[/quote]

Can I give ya a tip on how to combat that on a regular basis lol.. Act like a bigger bitch, start complaining and bitching about sh*t you normally wouldn't give a sh*t about and it fucks them all up leaving them not knowing what to do with themselves.. Also leads to great make up sex


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> *What are some good ideas or some awesome things your gf's or exs did for you?*


Awesome things she does for me...
Well she leaves me alone sometimes.

When I read about the lingerie/naughty girl thing that "you're sure you'll do" I actually got angry. I can't envision my gf ever doing that for me. At best on vday she will drop the acting like a bitch act and give me a semi-peaceful day to myself.
[/quote]

It's one of lifes conundrums, guys can never *really* ask for what they want. If you ask a woman for a different type of sex or something"dirty" she might *act* mad and stuff but she's really flattered because you want to have sex with her. Ask her for what you really want, like " Could you just shut up and leave me alone for a half hour" and see what happens.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> *What are some good ideas or some awesome things your gf's or exs did for you?*


Awesome things she does for me...
Well she leaves me alone sometimes.

When I read about the lingerie/naughty girl thing that "you're sure you'll do" I actually got angry. I can't envision my gf ever doing that for me. At best on vday she will drop the acting like a bitch act and give me a semi-peaceful day to myself.
[/quote]

It's one of lifes conundrums, guys can never *really* ask for what they want. If you ask a woman for a different type of sex or something"dirty" she might *act* mad and stuff but she's really flattered because you want to have sex with her. Ask her for what you really want, like " Could you just shut up and leave me alone for a half hour" and see what happens.
[/quote]

Actually, I ask for something I know I would never get, like a Canadian Goose, for example. Then when she shoots that down, I guilt her into what I really wanted.... like blowing a load on her face. I know she will always deny my first request, so just make it outrageous, then "settle" for what you want.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jharrison said:


> Actually, I ask for something I know I would never get, like a Canadian Goose, for example. Then when she shoots that down, I guilt her into what I really wanted.... *like blowing a load on her face*. I know she will always deny my first request, so just make it outrageous, then "settle" for what you want.


LFMAO!
My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

6 letters: ATM FTW.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Just start fingering your p*ssy in front of him. There's nothing hotter than a chick that openly masturbates in front of a dude!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Just start fingering your p*ssy in front of him. There's nothing hotter than a chick that openly masturbates in front of a dude!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Just start fingering your p*ssy in front of him. There's nothing hotter than a chick that openly masturbates in front of a dude!


LOLOL







Damn.....to the point!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your boyfriend will be excited to know that you got these suggestions from a bunch of dudes on a fish forum


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Central said:


> Actually, I ask for something I know I would never get, like a Canadian Goose, for example. Then when she shoots that down, I guilt her into what I really wanted.... *like blowing a load on her face*. I know she will always deny my first request, so just make it outrageous, then "settle" for what you want.


LFMAO!
My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
[/quote]

When my woman has refused me for a few days or so, I suprise her by pulling out and blasting her good. She doesn't ever find it as funny as I do! But I figure she must enjoy it, otherwise she would learn not to refuse me service!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Look into felching :rasp:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Let him give you an Alabama Hot Pocket.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Let him give you an urban dictionary.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Central said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?
[/quote]

x2.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

mdrs said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?
[/quote]

x2.
[/quote]
x3........


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?
[/quote]

because she stole his balls and put them in her purse and wont give them back.

also #2 is the best and just let him do whatever he wants to you for v-day be it anal or making you lick his butt. Don't hide all the pictures of the new lingerie either


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love this thread !!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Just start fingering your p*ssy in front of him. There's nothing hotter than a chick that openly masturbates in front of a dude!












Isn't this forum for all ages?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Just start fingering your p*ssy in front of him. There's nothing hotter than a chick that openly masturbates in front of a dude!












Isn't this forum for all ages?
[/quote]

Yea really, your burning murphys virgin eyes. I think the best thing you could do is just tell him that you would be willing to do anything, and make sure you emphasize anything for him. See what he wants.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Virgin







. Eyes burning, yes....with laughter









Ok, lets continue with this nonsense yet ammusing thread. using the good 'ol urban dictionary again.

Why not consider a ''Rusty Toenail''. It sounds pleasuring, yet fun.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Nevermind said:


> because she stole his balls and put them in her purse and wont give them back.
> 
> also #2 is the best and just let him do whatever he wants to you for v-day be it anal or making you lick his butt. Don't hide all the pictures of the new lingerie either


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?
[/quote]

x2.
[/quote]
x3........
[/quote]

x100000000000000

Ive said that for months


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

ICEE said:


> LFMAO!
> My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
> I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. *So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
> *


so, why the hell are you with her?
[/quote]

x2.
[/quote]
x3........
[/quote]

x100000000000000

Ive said that for months








[/quote]

x100000000000000 +1


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

We've voted, Central, ditch the bitch.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jharrison said:


> Actually, I ask for something I know I would never get, like a Canadian Goose, for example. Then when she shoots that down, I guilt her into what I really wanted.... *like blowing a load on her face*. I know she will always deny my first request, so just make it outrageous, then "settle" for what you want.


LFMAO!
My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
[/quote]

When my woman has refused me for a few days or so, I suprise her by pulling out and blasting her good. She doesn't ever find it as funny as I do! But I figure she must enjoy it, otherwise she would learn not to refuse me service!








[/quote]








yeah I thought it would be a good idea to sneak up on my wife one night and give her a nice cack smack to the side of the face, I guess I startled her and I caught an elbow to the balls.







last time I did that.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> also agree ^^^^ sex costs nothing and satisfys for at least 10 minutes which is longer than any other gift did


10 minutes?!?!?!








[/quote]
toss his salad, my brother is always going on about how i need to have a girl eat out my ass and how amazing it is


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Actually, I ask for something I know I would never get, like a Canadian Goose, for example. Then when she shoots that down, I guilt her into what I really wanted.... *like blowing a load on her face*. I know she will always deny my first request, so just make it outrageous, then "settle" for what you want.


LFMAO!
My god I just lost my breath laughing at that!
I will say this, I already do frequently ask her to shut up and leave me alone and she does. But its hard to transission into anything sexual after that. But more and more she has been giving me an ear full on her hard long days and being incredibly selfish at the same time. So, in fact, I am doing well without sex so long as I can get some alone time when I want it.
[/quote]

When my woman has refused me for a few days or so, I suprise her by pulling out and blasting her good. She doesn't ever find it as funny as I do! But I figure she must enjoy it, otherwise she would learn not to refuse me service!








[/quote]

:laugh: yeah I thought it would be a good idea to sneak up on my wife one night and give her a nice cack smack to the side of the face, I guess I startled her and I caught an elbow to the balls.







last time I did that.
[/quote]

I use my knees to pin her arms down, then mushroom stand her repeatedly..... Gotta be smart around those elbows!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

So what did you end up doing ???
How was your v-day ?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Moon wants to know the details and if centrals girl left him yet..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah.. I want to know everything !!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

she already explained it Here


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, her boyfriend likes his asshole tickled is basically what it comes down to


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol this topic gave me so many laughs

i learned alot. never knew what canadian goose and blumkins were till now


----------

